# naia terminal 1



## robertpr (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi. Am returning to the PI shortly but unfortunately through NAIA terminal 1. Does anyone know a way of getting to the metered taxis in the departure area from the arrivals area without leaving the terminal. Am sick of that unmetered transport and overpriced "free" hotel pickups. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

robertpr said:


> Hi. Am returning to the PI shortly but unfortunately through NAIA terminal 1. Does anyone know a way of getting to the metered taxis in the departure area from the arrivals area without leaving the terminal. Am sick of that unmetered transport and overpriced "free" hotel pickups. Thanks for any ideas.


Howdy and welcome to the forum. Been too many years since I used terminal 1 to remember. I would suggest asking a Customs agent as you come through that area. Either that or one of the many security guards there.
There are many hotels that do have free pick up and that is what I have used most of the time. Just pick a reputable hotel and make contact with them as a reminder before you board your flight to the islands.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

robertpr said:


> Hi. Am returning to the PI shortly but unfortunately through NAIA terminal 1. Does anyone know a way of getting to the metered taxis in the departure area from the arrivals area without leaving the terminal. Am sick of that unmetered transport and overpriced "free" hotel pickups. Thanks for any ideas.


remmington at resot world is my preferance they have a bus that is free pickup and dropoff. but I'm just looking for a place to crash and get a shower before my morning flight out to lagazpi.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

There is a lift in the arrival area, take it and get to the 2nd level. I think it's in the right side near the toilet and ATMs


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Taxis dropping off at departures aren't allowed to pick, although you can be lucky. There is an escalator between the two, it's somewhere in the middle. I have used it to get money from the banks in arrivals. Another option is to leave arrives and walk across the carpark and flag a passing taxi.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

There are metered yellow taxis at Terminal 1. I use them every time I fly in to Manila.

When exiting the Terminal 1 building immediately after Customs, don't cross the driveway and go down the ramp to the arrival waiting area. Instead, turn left and they are at the end of the building. There is a little podium with an attendant asking your name and destination. They need to know the destination so you don't get a taxi with a coded license plate for that day of the week.

Metered fare for me going from NAIA to Ortigas is usually around p350-p400.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> There are metered yellow taxis at Terminal 1. I use them every time I fly in to Manila.
> 
> When exiting the Terminal 1 building immediately after Customs, don't cross the driveway and go down the ramp to the arrival waiting area. Instead, turn left and they are at the end of the building. There is a little podium with an attendant asking your name and destination. They need to know the destination so you don't get a taxi with a coded license plate for that day of the week.
> 
> Metered fare for me going from NAIA to Ortigas is usually around p350-p400.


That seems a lot, must be kano rate. NAIA to Pasay is about p100 so Ortigas shouldn't be any more than p150-p200. The airport shuttle to Rotunda is only p35.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Gary D said:


> That seems a lot, must be kano rate. NAIA to Pasay is about p100 so Ortigas shouldn't be any more than p150-p200. The airport shuttle to Rotunda is only p35.


Nope, Pasay is only 10 minutes or so from Terminal 1; Ortigas is a 30-40 minute drive (or more of course depending on the traffic) and about the only way there is either EDSA or C5, both of which suck.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

The metered airport taxis (yellow colour) are right outside on the left after exiting the terminal building. There are also fixed-fare airport taxis there (white, but not the standard white ones), which offer a fixed fare to destinations defined by barangay. The fixed fares are listed on a board if you want to consult it first. There is an official attendant there administering it, who gives you a docket with your destination and fare.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

PS. Why "unfortunately" T1? It is much improved lately, having been refurbished, and quieter now that many of the airlines have moved to T3. There is even now a Starbucks in the departures (airside).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

metmanph said:


> PS. Why "unfortunately" T1? It is much improved lately, having been refurbished, and quieter now that many of the airlines have moved to T3. There is even now a Starbucks in the departures (airside).


All it needs now is something like a Jolliebee and Shakeys.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> Nope, Pasay is only 10 minutes or so from Terminal 1; Ortigas is a 30-40 minute drive (or more of course depending on the traffic) and about the only way there is either EDSA or C5, both of which suck.


I'd have no issue paying 3000-400P for that ride....beats jeeps and trikes to save a couple bucks.


metmanph said:


> PS. Why "unfortunately" T1? It is much improved lately, having been refurbished, and quieter now that many of the airlines have moved to T3. There is even now a Starbucks in the departures (airside).


Yeah but don't you still have to down it prior to going thru your airline's gate security? lol

At least with Delta you would have to.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------

